# Pulling - Cart?



## sandysundlov (Jun 10, 2015)

My mini poodle is big - he weighs 25# and is very energetic, he loves to run.

Lou's current favorite exercise is definitely biking, I need to find the safest option. Currently I ride one handed & hold his lead in the other. He is so energetic that he pulls me, even up hill. I've not been able to find a harness he tolerates so he does this with a collar. I'm considering a cart, buggy or scooter... does anyone have ideas for how to meet his need?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

There are many bicycle attachment for handsfree bicycling with dogs! Google 'bicycle attachments for dogs' and you will see! 
In my own case,I am disabled and also have a very small minipoo............& she loves my mobility scooter! She has learned on her own how to keep pace with it and when she gets tired she simply jumps aboard and sits at my feet for a ride.........I've had to kick her off a few times to get her to exercise!Hahaha!!!!

Here's a picture of her telling me to "Hurry up, I'm ready to go!"


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

You definitely want a proper harness if you want to train pulling or carting. There are lots of sources online for how to introduce dogs to the idea, measure them for the right size harness and cart, and how to train them for it. There are even weight pull competitions if you are into that, search the forum for "weight pull" and a number of threads come up.

If you want your dog to pull you on a bike/rollerblades you can do that too. Have you looked up skijoring? That's the same idea. If you search the forum for "the fastest poodle" you will find threads with videos of a mini pulling his owner all over the place.


----------



## sandysundlov (Jun 10, 2015)

elem8886 - I'd really be interested in the weight pulling. My husband and I were talking this morning and Lou is 25# and I am 125# plus the weight of my bike, he pulls me uphill - no pedaling. We did the math (rough) and that's like myself pulling 700# uphill! He is a powerhouse! He does have some severe GAD - in hindsight I believe the breeder from which I purchased him didn't really know their stuff. The pulling helps him to mellow out & relax.

MollyMuiMa - your poo is so beautiful! Mine has a simple puppy clip. He spends a lot of time in the woods & loves the mud - so I try to keep his fur easy to maintain as he hates brushing.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You should check out Nordkyn outfitters. They have many different types of dog harnesses, and their prices are reasonable. I prefer the siwash type harness for carting as it fits the relatively (compared to most carting breeds) narrow chest of poodles. Just enter dog pulling harnesses in your search engine and you should get all kinds of information about the different types of harnesses for different types of pulling events. Some dogs really enjoy pulling and it sounds like your Lou is one of those.


----------

